# Odd lizards (gecko)



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 17, 2012)

These things showed up at my house last summer. I think they're Mediterranean geckos. Would like to know more about them (I counted 11 around my front and back porches when I went outside earlier - which means probably another 10 or 12 were hiding up on the cracks and crevices). 

RIP or others - any info on these critters? Are they harmful in any way? 

I believe this is a more mature one:





I believe this one is young (or maybe the difference is a gender thing):




(Sorry for the poor quality - was using a flashlight on a very dark porch to focus)


----------



## rip18 (Apr 17, 2012)

Neat shots under some tough conditions.

Yep - Mediterranean geckos - http://srelherp.uga.edu/lizards/hemtur.htm

I first saw them near Biloxi, MS 15 or more years ago, and then near  Jacksonville, FL about 12 or so years ago.  I've seen them in Baker County, GA, Seminole County, GA, Camden County, GA, Glynn County, GA and from Spanish Fort, AL all the way across to just past New Orleans, LA.  I counted over 50 on the outside of a hotel in Spanish Fort one night...

I saw one last week in D'Iberville, MS (a FAST one) that was nearing or over that 5" mark. 

No harmful impacts have been documented, but the number of exotic herps in the southeastern US is increasing dramatically.  The indo-pacific gecko is on the way too...


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks, RIP. 

They're VERY fast. 

I tried to catch some a couple of weeks ago. Easier said than done. (I also read that if you catch, they'll shuck their tail - purpose is for whatever's trying to get them to go for the tail while they make their escape). 

Gonna get out the minnow net one day and see if I can nab one - would love to have one under "controlled" conditions to photograph.


----------



## BuckMKII (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow that's a cool looking lizard.


----------



## quinn (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cool Bubba!good luck with the net.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 18, 2012)

Good shots of em.  

Hoss


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Like was said above they are Mediterranean Geckos.  About the only impact so far is competition for the same food our native lizards eat.  But no one is really sure what long-term impact there is.  I had someone bring me one several years ago.  They kept describing "Pink" lizards and I told them I had no idea what they were talking about.  They brought it in and it was the same you have above, just a lot further north than recorded before.  Cool little lizards.


----------



## agoodhunter (Apr 18, 2012)

The color difference is that of a green anole. They will be a brown or creamy color as a green anole will be green or brown.  I honestly love that these lizards live in America now, even though they are invasive.  I get excited to see geckos because they are truly an exotic herp.


----------



## carver (Apr 18, 2012)

Cool lizard,catch them and take them fishing


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 18, 2012)

carver said:


> Cool lizard,catch them and take them fishing



That's a thought...


----------



## leo (Apr 20, 2012)

Neat shots


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks like ya had him cornered - neat little creature!


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Apr 22, 2012)

On ceiling of my front porch.


----------

